# w_scan and Tvheadend



## balanga (Jun 29, 2018)

When running multimedia/w_scan it seems to locate satellite services which multimedia/tvheadend does not.

Is there any way I can get Tvheadend to use the data that w_scan?

Also how do I use the data which w_scan can generate?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 29, 2018)

balanga said:


> Also how do I use the data which w_scan can generate?


You create a channel list from it.
w_scan [options...] >> channels.conf
https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/W_scan


----------



## balanga (Jun 29, 2018)

Can I get tvheadend to use this channel list?


----------



## balanga (Jun 29, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> You create a channel list from it.
> w_scan [options...] >> channels.conf
> https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/W_scan



I found this page which shows how to use VLC with a channel list generated with w_scan....


```
w_scan -c FR -X > channels.conf
vlc channels.conf
```

but have yet to get it to work.... Maybe because I used the '-L' parameter instead of '-X'...


----------

